# Double stuck, & playin in the mud



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well. Ray got stuck. 









I went in a little too far cause I was being lazy & didn't want to stretch the winch cable out too far and well, this happened: 

























Here's the recovery vehicle. 












Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Then he tried again









Didnt make it. Pulled him out again. Then as usual, 3rd times a charm. 

















Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol looks like a good time, I've been there I'm to lazy to stretch the winch out ill just pull up to you... Ahh crap lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I made a few ruts w/ the Rex.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

LOL looks fun! I like the way those snorkles look from the back. The vid looked awesome! What did you use for a cam?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice..... I finally get to ride tomorrow.


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice!When you going to get some laws or backs?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just used my iPhone. 

No need for laws or backs here. Besides I don't have the $$$. Gonna pick up some blemished Vampires on the cheap.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

haha nice P ....them vamps gonna set that rex off !! and where u find blemished wheels at?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Interco has a page. I'll have to pm it to ya from work. Or google interco blemished tires. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Another pic


----------

